# E4OD Tranny



## redplowman (Mar 20, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone,

Got a question for you all this morning. Just wondering if a E4OD Transmission out of a 91 Bronco will work in a 92 F-250 4x4? I know they are both E4OD but not sure about the shafts and gearing. I would greatly appreciate any response. Thanks

Redplowman


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i believe they all are the same, but i'm not 100% sure on that. i do know that the 95.96, and 97 e4od's are the strongest ones from the factory. the early 90's units are much weaker.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

What engine is in the F-250? If the F-250 has a 300, 302 or 351- you're good to go.


----------



## redplowman (Mar 20, 2007)

5.8 in both


----------



## greentexasblock (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi my name is Alex I have a ford f-350 is showing me the same flashing light but if I try to go on drive or 1st & 2nd gear it will stall or will hessitate to go ,,,but if I go really slow trying no to force the transmision.. it will eventualy go, once I pass the first gear it will eventually run perfectly but again when ever I get to a stop, it is the same story all over again. this is allso in reverse .In neutral and park motor will work perfect. When the light starts blinking and the motor acting up I turn off the truck and restart it back on and will work normal and will run great but out of nothing the light starts blinking if Im in a stop or up hill and the ..just for the records a mechanic replaced the( I do not know the correct name for it but I remember it was somthing like) transmission valve box or something like thatas well as the new oil & filter .. will to end the story fast it did work for a good 6 to 8 monts but here I with the same situation again.. thanks!


----------

